# The Strange Magic of: Céline Dion



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Weeping Divas, Part One. I have enormous respect for performers like Céline Dion, who rise up out of obscure rural poverty--in her case, the youngest of 14 children--but who are possessed by a fierce drive to break out and to excel. Dolly Parton would be another example--in her case, one of 12 children living in similar circumstances. Dion, like Parton, hold numerous records for sales, popularity, awards, and longevity of appeal. This clip finds her a bit tearful and vulnerable, we're not sure why exactly, and the effect upon some members of her audience here, both from that and from the lyrics of the song, is evident. Get your hankies out (unless, of course, you have a heart of stone). Here is Céline, _Alone._


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

One of my favorite songs from Celine Dion is "It's All Coming Back To Me Now." It's dynamic, dramatic, and very well sung. It was my first exposure to a pop song that was over six minutes and was good all the way through (sorry, "Hey Jude" fans).

Other good ones: "That's The Way It Is," "My Heart Will Go On," "The Prayer," "Because You Loved Me"

Check out the concert DVD from her Taking Chances tour. I love all of the production bells and whistles there, especially the use of elevators.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Celine Dion's "It's All Coming Back To Me Now" and "That's The Way It Is" are pop masterpieces which get better after repeated listens.:angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For bharbeke and Iean, this is the way it is.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm bringing Céline and this thread _Back to Life_. Some believe there is an inverse ratio between musical "quality" and audience size and enthusiasm. I am not one of them, having a certain respect for a "wisdom of the crowd" affirmation of the value and effectiveness of many performers in the popular space.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't much care for the Loved Me Back to Life album, but I do still love Celine Dion's music. Here's one I can recommend:


----------

